
With YouTube Music, Google is holding my speakers for ransom - exanimo_sai
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2020/06/youtube-music-library-transfers-your-purchased-music-is-not-welcome-here/
======
null000
This is an article written by an angry user whose usecase isn't well
supported.

Like, it's a valid gripe I guess, assuming you think music storage and
streaming should be perpetually free even if you didn't buy any of it on the
platform, but it _just doesn 't apply_ to 90% of the userbase - who do license
their music through a monthly subscription rather than buying it outright.

Don't get me wrong, I'm not exactly excited about the shutdown of Google Music
- but it's hard to take this author seriously.

